# A limit plus of Pomps, and a bonus



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Finally, high tide coincided with sundown! Got to the beach a little before 3, with 3 different baits, threw out 4 rods into the relatively calm gulf by 3:05. I had some fresh menhadden, so I chunked one up and threw it into the gulf, within a few minutes I saw a small blue leap into the air in the same general location that I had thrown the chum. 10 minutes later, I caught a little blue exactly the same size as the one I saw jump.
While the sun was down but the sky was still on fire, I caught 2 pomps back to back. Never before have I caught pompano after dark so I thought that would be the last, of those, and with the menhadden I was thinking REDS all night. Shortly after it got completely dark I caught a third pomp, and then a fourth, and then a fifth. I was catching everything short, so I brought in my long rod and it's menhadden, swapped i tout for some fresh bait, and made another long cast with it. Shortly there after I caught what I thought was my sixth pompano, but it was my seventh, and since it was on 9" it went back to fight another day. It wasn't until I got home and began the cleaning process that I realized that I had a limit. Oh yeah, to the bonus, at 7:00 my long rod doubled over, and almost pulled my cart over. Two long runs and two short runs later I brought in a 34" inch black drum, and left for home at 7:30


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang, you had a great day. Very nice.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a fine stringer of pompano. Way to go !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

And I heard say, no pomps at this time of year.

Great Job!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That'll make a great little fish fry, congrats. Did you keep or release the big ugly?


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats !!! Nice limit of pomps:notworthy:


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

No black drums were injured during the photography process  CPR


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Good catch. Nice report. Which beach were fishing??


----------

